# Nakaji actually smiled, and laughed!



## buelercuber (Nov 15, 2010)

I know it look weird, this is the first video we see of Yu nakajima talking, smiling, laughing, and having a good time with friends.

its great that we finally see him like this.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 15, 2010)

He probably smiled/laughed in the 10 Cubes In A Row video.

I know he laughed when he almost dropped his Megaminx at one of the competitions (it's on video).

And I also know that this is a really odd post.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, Yu Nakajima actually have FRIENDS?
lol


"Some say that he sleeps on a cube bed with blankets made of cubesmith sticker, and that he pees CC Lemon after every competition...
All we know is, he's called Yu Nakajima."


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2010)

who the hell is Yu Nakajima?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> who the hell is Yu Nakajima?



"I didn't know who Yu Nakajima was until after he quit"
-Thom Barlow


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 15, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> "Some say that he sleeps on a cube bed with blankets made of cubesmith sticker, and that he pees CC Lemon after every competition...
> All we know is, he's called Yu Nakajima."


 
epic. So epic.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 16, 2010)

He is probably laughing so much more due to those empty glasses of alcohol in front of him.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 16, 2010)

Now show me a similar video of Yumu Tabuchi: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 16, 2010)

Yu's hair looks shiny ._.; He sounds what I imagined him to be XD


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 16, 2010)

In some of his recent videos I thought he looks like snape (the hair at most)


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 16, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> He probably smiled/laughed in the 10 Cubes In A Row video.
> 
> I know he laughed when he almost dropped his Megaminx at one of the competitions (it's on video).
> 
> And I also know that this is a really odd post.


 
Lol, Yu usually laughs/smiles when he pops.
Anyhow, nice to see Yu happy cubing


----------



## Lorken (Nov 16, 2010)

Is that what cubers do with their cuber friends? We just get drunk or high or both and play games.


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Is that what cubers do with their cuber friends? We just get drunk or high or both and play games.


 
Exactly that, one of the games is the unofficial event: cubing whilst drunk xD


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 16, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Now show me a similar video of Yumu Tabuchi: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02


 
Well, I don't have a video of it, but at Worlds I talked with Yumu a lot, mostly about the FMC results. He did smile a lot and we even made a picture together, where he did a... wiat for it... fist bump!  I need to get that picture somehow. 

EDIT:

On topic: Leave the guy alone. Does it really matter if he smiles or not? Yes, he was the best 3x3x3 cuber at one point, but personally:

1. I don't care about other cuber's personal life unless they are my friends.

2. Yu is not the best 3x3x3 anymore.

3. How the hell can be this still a topic when Feliks totally dominates at the moment?! When will the Nakajima insanity end?

4. Yu is just another cuber, who - I think - has a totally normal life, like most of us... Stop marking him as a celebrity!


----------



## mr6768 (Nov 16, 2010)

how the hell does he look ahead that fast with one eye  ?
but seriously he is really fast . I think he's faster than feliks but dont really know why his times are worse ?


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 16, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> how the hell does he look ahead that fast with one eye  ?
> but seriously he is really fast . *I think he's faster than feliks but dont really know why his times are worse ?*


 
Lulz.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually read during my studies of A/S psycology (I got a U)
That it is tradition in Japan for the parents to teach their children not to show any emotions, so a constant poker face if you like.
That is my theory to why it is rare to see Japanese people smiling a lot


----------



## Lorken (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a few Japanese friends and they are all smiley and everything, I don't know what you're on about.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 17, 2010)

Doesn't he get tired of using only one eye properly? I'd hate it.
I've also cubed with friends over meals and it is AWESOME. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy just watching this.. man, as soon as exams are over, I'm dragging every cuber I know to a restaurant.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> 4. Yu is just another cuber, who - I think - has a totally normal life, like most of us... Stop marking him as a celebrity!


 
No, you are wrong.

Because, some say that he has a scar on his forehead that burns when a WR is broken, and that it is the same shape as the Rubik's logo.

Or that his cubing awesomeness comes from the hair that have never been trimmed since he started cubing, and that if you are ever to cut them, they'd weigh the same as a V-cube 7.

Some say that he eats cubesmith vinyl to help constipation, and that when he solves a 5x5 it ends up becoming a gigaminx

Some say that he could solve 5 sides on a 3x3, and makes no difference for him if you give him no inspection time for 3x3 BLD

Some say that he does not respond well to silicone, but uses Maru lube as eyedrops to improve recognition.

Some say that he have no belly button, because it is copyright infringing the CC Lemon trademark.

Some say that his cereal is compsed of silicone and center caps, and cannot tell the difference between honey and Lubix.




..............all we know is, he's Yu Nakajima



EDIT: anyone want to make one for Feliks?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

That was so full of win xD


----------



## Zubon (Dec 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I actually read during my studies of A/S psycology (I got a U)
> That it is tradition in Japan for the parents to teach their children not to show any emotions, so a constant poker face if you like.
> That is my theory to why it is rare to see Japanese people smiling a lot


 
Yes, that is right..... :fp Along with the panties vending machines, robots everywhere, cosplay girls in the streets, no litter anywhere, eating sushi every day, geisha walking around town and whale burgers at McDonalds.


----------

